# Tesla Model Y Missing Dual Climate



## Calejandr04

Hey, I just picked up my new long range Model Y but I noticed that the climate temperature is not dual. Is that feature missing compared to the model 3


----------



## JasonF

Change the temperature one degree. See the pop-up with the blue button that says "Sync"? Tap the word Sync.


----------



## Calejandr04

JasonF said:


> Change the temperature one degree. See the pop-up with the blue button that says "Sync"? Tap the word Sync.


Tried that and the sync button is not there.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Sounds like a Software Oversight.


----------



## Calejandr04

Feathermerchant said:


> Sounds like a Software Oversight.


What do you mean?


----------



## JasonF

Calejandr04 said:


> Tried that and the sync button is not there.


You know...thinking about it, that might be because of the removal of the resistance heater and switching to a heat pump. There is no more secondary temperature source to mix air temperatures.

I suppose it can't hurt to ask Tesla service about it.


----------



## Calejandr04

JasonF said:


> You know...thinking about it, that might be because of the removal of the resistance heater and switching to a heat pump. There is no more secondary temperature source to mix air temperatures.
> 
> I suppose it can't hurt to ask Tesla service about it.


Thanks, Im gonna ask them tomorrow. I was just wondering if other owners had the same issue


----------



## Major Victory

Perhaps its a $300 upgrade?


----------



## Feathermerchant

The patent shows two in cabin resistance heaters so I thik they provided for dual A/C, Heat. In the Model 3 there is only one evaporator but you have dual A/C so I don't think that matters. Just guessing an over site when the software was designated.


----------



## TrevP

Likely just a software update away


----------



## iluvmacs

Given the Model Y has a heat pump, it cannot simultaneously heat and cool. Seems to me that could be an effect of that change (well worthwhile, IMO).


----------



## Feathermerchant

iluvmacs - You're right and wrong. The Model Y has a heat pump. It can heat and cool. It has a condenser and evaporator in the cabin. It's in the patent.


----------



## garsh

Feathermerchant said:


> iluvmacs - You're right and wrong. The Model Y has a heat pump. It can heat and cool.


I think you missed the "simultaneously" part.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Me? No I did not. It could use both coils at the same time for cool, heat or dehumidification.


----------



## iChris93

A temporary work around to use voice commands.


----------



## John

iChris93 said:


> A temporary work around to use voice commands.


Just tried it on our Model Y.

The climate DISPLAY changes. But if you move one temp to 81 and one to 65, the air coming out is the same temp.
(In Model 3, the air is different temp in each, just tested.)

At least today.


----------



## JWardell

John said:


> Just tried it on our Model Y.
> 
> The climate DISPLAY changes. But if you move one temp to 81 and one to 65, the air coming out is the same temp.
> (In Model 3, the air is different temp in each, just tested.)
> 
> At least today.


This is exactly why I made a comment in Eric's video. The bug is not the lack of sync option...the bug is forgetting that voice control might enabling it. He failed to confirm if it was actually functioning by pushing out two different temperatures. 
But you did! 👍👍


----------



## John

JWardell said:


> This is exactly why I made a comment in Eric's video. The bug is not the lack of sync option...the bug is forgetting that voice control might enabling it. He failed to confirm if it was actually functioning by pushing out two different temperatures.
> But you did! 👍👍


Okay, I need to walk this back. I was able this afternoon to get it to output different temps.
It may be an issue of the heat pump being slower, or the settings I used, I dunno, and I think if you put one or the other to HI or LOW it will not be different.
Or it's just slow.
I dunno.


----------



## JWardell

John said:


> Okay, I need to walk this back. I was able this afternoon to get it to output different temps.
> It may be an issue of the heat pump being slower, or the settings I used, I dunno, and I think if you put one or the other to HI or LOW it will not be different.
> Or it's just slow.
> I dunno.


I just need a Model Y in my driveway to sniff the data and see what's really going on!


----------



## John

JWardell said:


> I just need a Model Y in my driveway to sniff the data and see what's really going on!


Which scanner + app would you recommend?


----------



## JWardell

John said:


> Which scanner + app would you recommend?


Really, TesLAX is incredibly powerful. It's why I started a video series using it. But the real answer is whatever works for you.
In fact I might just be using it in the next few days to figure out some blind spot indicators...shhh


----------



## CoastalCruiser

TesLAX? The name of the software to get the car to dump all its data is named TesLAX? That is hilarious.

Do you have a link handy for your video series Mr. Wardell.


----------



## JWardell

CoastalCruiser said:


> TesLAX? The name of the software to get the car to dump all its data is named TesLAX? That is hilarious.
> 
> Do you have a link handy for your video series Mr. Wardell.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2rf5hsrJCeELx-Bjf7-TJQ/featured


----------

